# S&w sd9



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Looking to hear some opinions on the S&W SD9, I know alot of people are comparing them to the sigmas but
i will like to hear some opinions from the actual people who own this pistol or has shot this pistol. I will like to hear the good and bad that you may have experienced with this pistol.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a little larger than the Sigma, the extractor is bigger, and it doesn't feel like it's going to squirt out of my hand like the Sigma or a Glock does. I haven't shot mine yet, but the trigger is really smooth. It's the first double action-only/striker-fired pistol I've bought. The frame is still fairly small, which is why I went with 9mm vice .40 S&W.


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've had an SD9 for a short time and find it accurate,smooth, and reliable. The only con I have is the way it ejects spent casings back at you. I've only put about 50 rounds thru it, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I actually find the profile of the SD to be smaller than the Sigma. Ergonomics are great even for my small hands. Accurate and easy to control. Add the Apex spring kit and it cleans the trigger up nicely. My only beef is the rear sight, why couldn't they just put a nite site on the back instead of the standard M&P site. Otherwise a great pistol for a budget minded person.


----------



## cocojo (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi new to this forum. I have to say i am a glock guy but I bought an sd9 because I like the looks and the way it felt in my hand including other items, I just liked everything about it. I have eight hundred rounds through my gun so far and it's been flawless. The only issue I had was that the trigger pin walked out on me to the left. I am left handed and have no problems at all with this gun. Compairing it to my glocks I don't think it's as rugged being a two pin gun compaired to a three pin gun like the glock but I really took to this gun. I never put this thing down and at the range I don't want to stop shooting it. I think it's a sleeper and it's really that good and a real bargain. I have owned much more expensive guns so it's not the money I just think it has what I want in a pistol and it just feels right in my hand. Shoots great right where i point it and the trigger is not as bad as people claim. Most self defense guns should be between 6 and 8 lbs on the trigger. It's smooth and feels much lighter than it is. I love the gun and can't keep it out of my hands.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

I bought one about a month ago. It felt better in my hand than the M&P.


----------



## albert (Feb 28, 2012)

i bought my S&W Sd9 for $460.00, it is more expiencive than the sigma's, but is it better? well, until today, i almost decided on selling or trading it in for a ruger, a glock, or even a hi-point...why? Because, every time i shot it, it would jam on me atleast 2-3 xs. then i figuriued out the problem. its kinda inbarrasing, but my thumb was hitting the slide release on accident. aside from a operater error, the gun itself is exsremly aquerite, easy to strip, and comfortable in your hand. ( please forgive my spelling.)


----------



## WerzMeGun (Nov 14, 2014)

albert said:


> i bought my S&W Sd9 for $460.00, it is more expiencive than the sigma's, but is it better? well, until today, i almost decided on selling or trading it in for a ruger, a glock, or even a hi-point...why? Because, every time i shot it, it would jam on me atleast 2-3 xs. then i figuriued out the problem. its kinda inbarrasing, but my thumb was hitting the slide release on accident. aside from a operater error, the gun itself is exsremly aquerite, easy to strip, and comfortable in your hand. ( please forgive my spelling.)


The price you paid is high compared to today's pricing. Selling online at Bud's for $311


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I got mine SD9VE from Gander. The gun is just great. It holds and aims naturally. It feels like a glove. The trigger was for my taste way to heavy. It is a DA only gun but with a Apex trigger job the baby plays in a much higher group than the price TAG will suggest. I have other guns too. Walther, Taurus, S&W, H&K but I just like the SD9VE (go figure). 
Mine has now 14 months and about 5000-6000 rounds trough the barrel. Shoots still absolutely fine. I just love how it feels, shoots.
Carry it when I can (clothes wise), keep it in the car and boat. Just a great companion.
Since the price TAG dropped under $ 300 thinking of a second in 40 S&W. Just for the fun of it.


----------



## joebeasley (Jul 1, 2012)

299 at academy. Trigger is much better than the sigma. I haven't had any problems with ammo.


----------



## osbornk (Jan 31, 2015)

I paid $289.99 for one today.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, they go for about 379.00$ around where I live. I have the SW40VE, and have never had any issues with it. It is a good pistol. One of my co-workers has the SD40, and other than looking a little more updated, it shot pretty much the same as my older SIGMA does.


----------



## demented (Mar 4, 2008)

At the current price of about 300 bucks, I don't think there's anything else as good at the price. I prefer mine over the M&P, sold them both, kept the SD


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Bought mine used on GB. Best semi I've ever bought as a used gun. Don't know how many rounds are through it but I've never had a jam or any problem with it. In fact, I keep it in the nightstand drawer right next to the bed if I'm not taking it to the range. A little large for me to conceal, but I really love the gun. It's part of what convinced me on Smiths to begin with. After that, I bought several S+W revolvers and they are all great too. My only problem now is I'd like to find another SD9VE but prices are up higher than I want to pay. I really like the gun though. Accurate, trigger is not bad compared to many others I've shot, just a nice gun to own, imo. Mags are available and not too pricey.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

berettatoter said:


> I have the SW40VE, and have never had any issues with it. It is a good pistol.


Ditto, but I have the SD40VE (wow, too many versions of these!). Get the Apex Tactical trigger and spring replacements and it's a great gun! http://www.handgunforum.net/smith-wesson-gunsmithing/42934-apex-tactical-parts-s-w-sd40ve.html


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

I traded for one a while back and after finding out that it is an obsolete model that S&W no longer makes parts for I traded it back. A friend of mine recommended I get a couple spare firing pins and when I went to looking for them and any other parts that might be needed I chickened out. It shot just fine and I liked it but no parts scared me off. This isn't the old S&W I grew up with, they must be owned by China now!:smt076
Gabby


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Ha... Gabby, what is today not owned by China? Even the President comes from overseas. Haha..


----------

